# Frankreich/Provence/ Lac de St Croix - Lac de Esparron - Verdon



## soulrebel (1. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Pfingsten geht es los in Urlaub 2 Wochen Provence, wir werden uns hauptsächlich im Departement Var herumtreiben.
Ferienwohnung haben wir in der Nähe des Lac de St Croix - Lac de Esparron - Verdon gemietet.

Was ich weiß ist, dass es eine Ferienkarte für das Var für 7 Tage gibt und eine Carte  promotionnelle « Découverte Femme », kostet 30 € und gilt ein Jahr. Ist  für Frauen und es darf mit einer Rute gefischt werden.

Aus Platzgründen  kommen nur 2 Telespinnen mit.

War schon mal jemand in der Gegend?
Weiß eigentlich jemand was es kostet ein Boot zu mieten (für nen Tag)? 
Ich finde im Netz nur die Preise für Ausflugsboote und Angelboote auf Anfrage.

Hat irgendwer Tipps?

Danke
Soulrebel


----------



## soulrebel (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frankreich/Provence/ Lac de St Croix - Lac de Esparron - Verdon*

und hoch,

kommt schon, da muss doch schon mal wer beim Fischen gewesen sein.

DAnke


----------



## Katharina191 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frankreich/Provence/ Lac de St Croix - Lac de Esparron - Verdon*

Hallo, 

weiss jemand noch gute Flüsse oder Seen in der Nähe von Flayosc (ungefähr 40 km vom Lac de Sainte Croix entfernt)

würd mich freuen


----------



## Pseudokrieger (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frankreich/Provence/ Lac de St Croix - Lac de Esparron - Verdon*

Hallo
Zum Lac de St. Croix kann ich nicht viel sagen weil ich nur einen Tag   dort geangelt habe. Es war extrem windig und ich konnte nur vom Ufer aus   angeln. Gefangen habe ich nichts. Der See hat allerdings auch   gigantische Ausmaße. Daher ist es wohl schwierig ohne Ortskenntnisse die   Fische zu finden. Ein Boot ist da mit Sicherheit sehr hilfreich.
Auf  youtube gibt es aber einige Clips von Anglern die Hechte und Döbel   fangen. Forellen sollen auch riesige drinnen sein. Scheint also nicht   schlecht zu sein. Landschaftlich ist es dort jedenfalls genial, vor   allem der Grand Canyon du Verdon.

Der  Lac de Esparron liegt etwas flußabwärts des St. Croix, ist aber   wesentlich kleiner. Anglerisch ist er aber ein sehr schwieriges   Gewässer.
In einer Woche haben wir zu zweit gerade mal 5-6 Hechte  gefangen. Das  Wasser ist glasklar und Kunstköder werden nicht so gerne  genommen.  Allerdings gingen auch 2 schöne Forellen an den Haken (Maden)  und auch  ein paar Schleien ließen sich in der Mittagshitze auf Mais  überlisten.
Aber schön ist es da unten, an den Seen Südfrankreichs, überall. Die Kulisse drumherum ist einfach fantastisch.


----------

